# Smallest dual 18650 mods?



## Paul33

So what is the smallest regulated dual 18650 mod around?

The Magma mod is pretty compact and I’m keen but nice to see what else gets a mention.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anthony Richardson

The Geekvape aegis solo is in my opinion quite small and compact.
And being from the aegis range you get all the benefits in a very small form factor.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

Smallest one I've ever held is Eleaf Invoke. Got one for a friend, a while back.



Unfortunately it's not available locally any longer, but you can find it at:

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Eleaf-Invoke-Box-MOD.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The Double Barrel V3 is definitely topping the list but it’s a bit heavy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Smoant naboo isn't top but it's in the top ten.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

asmodus minikin V2

if you can still find them

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Anthony Richardson said:


> The Geekvape aegis solo is in my opinion quite small and compact.
> And being from the aegis range you get all the benefits in a very small form factor.
> 
> Cheers


Yep, single battery though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

The Smok R-Kiss!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

The original Vaporesso Revenger is very small for a dual battery device!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anthony Richardson

Timwis said:


> Yep, single battery though!


Oooohhhh yea sorry my bad for my half ass reading

I just saw small and thought of the solo lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Anthony Richardson said:


> Oooohhhh yea sorry my bad for my half ass reading
> 
> I just saw small and thought of the solo lol


Nice compact device though, so half right lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

My favourite lightweight dual battery mod :

*Thinkvape Thor*

DEPTH 32 mm
HEIGHT 88.5 mm
WIDTH 46 mm
PRODUCT WEIGHT* 70 g *

*Smok R-Kiss*

DEPTH 28 mm
HEIGHT 77 mm
WIDTH 44 mm
PRODUCT WEIGHT *120 g*

The Thor is crazy light and is one of the smallest.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My favourite lightweight dual battery mod :
> 
> *Thinkvape Thor*
> 
> DEPTH 32 mm
> HEIGHT 88.5 mm
> WIDTH 46 mm
> PRODUCT WEIGHT* 70 g *
> 
> *Smok R-Kiss*
> 
> DEPTH 28 mm
> HEIGHT 77 mm
> WIDTH 44 mm
> PRODUCT WEIGHT *120 g*
> 
> The Thor is crazy light and is one of the smallest.


Comes in some really nice design finishes as well, i'm surprised it's 70g it feels even lighter than that. Also shop around it can be bought for about £20 yet is a really good device!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

Wismec gen3 dual

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

Faheem777 said:


> Wismec gen3 dual


Now we move to a completely new form factor, much less height because the 510 isn't above the batteries but then the extra bulk is just moved to the front of the device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

The lightest mod in this category is probably the Rincoe Manto S at 60g.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The lightest mod in this category is probably the Rincoe Manto S at 60g.


The Augvape VX200 must run it close, another mod that weighs nothing until batteries are installed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

It is 65g.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is 65g.


Close but no cigar, lose a button and it would be the same weight. Look at that efficiency can't remember if i picked up on good battery life when i reviewed it or not!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> Thanks all


No, thank you, good thread!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> No, thank you, good thread!


I like threads like this as well cause there’s SO much out there and so many different views and opinions that it always makes for interesting reading.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> I like threads like this as well cause there’s SO much out there and so many different views and opinions that it always makes for interesting reading.


Yep, we have not even scratched the surface! The actual smallest officially will probably be some obscure device none of us have heard of!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hazard

The Vaporesso Luxe is also a good option.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Smallest dual 18650 that i have come across of which also own two is the Hcigar VT75D. 

Dimensions : 85mm x 39mm x 35mm

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

There are a few ways of determining the smallest mod based on your point of reference, e.g.
1. height
2. width
3. breadth
I think the most accurate is volume.

The Eleaf Invoke was rated as the smallest mod when it was released.
Smok now claim that the R-Kiss is the smallest.

Using the dimensions on their respective websites,
Eleaf Invoke Volume = 4.5cm x 2.7cm x 7.7cm = 93.555cm3
R-Kiss Volume = 4.4cm x 2.8cm x 7.7cm = 94.864cm3
(Above values are approximations since both have rounded sides)

Which means that the Eleaf Invoke is the smallest dual 18650 mod by 1.309cm3, a difference which is actually negligible.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

ddk1979 said:


> There are a few ways of determining the smallest mod based on your point of reference, e.g.
> 1. height
> 2. width
> 3. breadth
> I think the most accurate is volume.
> 
> The Eleaf Invoke was rated as the smallest mod when it was released.
> Smok now claim that the R-Kiss is the smallest.
> 
> Using the dimensions on their respective websites,
> Eleaf Invoke Volume = 4.5cm x 2.7cm x 7.7cm = 93.555cm3
> R-Kiss Volume = 4.4cm x 2.8cm x 7.7cm = 94.864cm3
> (Above values are approximations since both have rounded sides)
> 
> Which means that the Eleaf Invoke is the smallest dual 18650 mod by 1.309cm3, a difference which is actually negligible.
> 
> .


I think when rounded edges are involved your example proves it's not that straightforward plus are those manufacturers Dimensions? If we believe manufacturers claims i own about a dozen mods that are all supposed to be the smallest. I have both the R-Kiss and Invoke so those curves do matter because handling them both now the R-Kiss is smaller in the hand!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> curves do matter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


>


Yep, they were nice last night! It's a good job my wife doesn't use forums despite being a vaper!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruwaid

Vapor Storm Trip Mod as well could be considered:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Acidkill

Rincoe manto X, I have one, small fella

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fbb1964

Timwis said:


> No, thank you, good thread!


I agree great thread I was looking at small dual battery mods until I found this post. Very informative thanks I managed to pet a vapor storm puma 200w and vapor storm trip mod from old stock really cheap. Let's just say I'm probably not the only one that don't like huge heavy mods that could double up as self defence against an intruder in the house. My very first mod was a wismec predator 3.5 years ago that I used for a few weeks only lugging a brick around. The aegis legend and Max ended up in storage i don't use or like them being too big and bulky for my liking

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Vaporesso Luxe or Luxe 2 and it can fit a 26 or 28mm atty very easily 
And also the double Barrel V3 is very small in size but it's a heavy bugger, if it drops on your toe you will most likely go to hospital

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

Ruwaid said:


> Vapor Storm Trip Mod as well could be considered:
> 
> View attachment 189781
> 
> 
> View attachment 189782


Received the vapor storm trip mod today. Awesome ++. What a great little piece of kit solid build and compact. Thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

The Dovpo Riva DNA 250C device is the smallest dual 18650 DNA device and smaller than the Vapor Storm Puma!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964

Timwis said:


> The Dovpo Riva DNA 250C device is the smallest dual 18650 device and smaller than the Vapor Storm Puma!


Thanks appreciated. I looked at it but still a bit pricey for now I hope their prices come down in time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

fbb1964 said:


> Thanks appreciated. I looked at it but still a bit pricey for now I hope their prices come down in time.


The problem is just the DNA 250C PCB from Evolv is £75!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

The Smok Rigel is quite small for a dual 18650, looks like half a mod actually. According to the website it weighs 104g without batteries. The mod feels soft to the touch with a silky/smooth rubbery coating and is also very comfortable to hold even if you have big hands.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> So what is the smallest regulated dual 18650 mod around?
> 
> The Magma mod is pretty compact and I’m keen but nice to see what else gets a mention.


Going back to the first device mentioned, the Magna Box! I don't know if it's just mine or a common issue but mine has the worse button rattle i have experienced with a device!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

ddk1979 said:


> There are a few ways of determining the smallest mod based on your point of reference, e.g.
> 1. height
> 2. width
> 3. breadth
> I think the most accurate is volume.
> 
> The Eleaf Invoke was rated as the smallest mod when it was released.
> Smok now claim that the R-Kiss is the smallest.
> 
> Using the dimensions on their respective websites,
> Eleaf Invoke Volume = 4.5cm x 2.7cm x 7.7cm = 93.555cm3
> R-Kiss Volume = 4.4cm x 2.8cm x 7.7cm = 94.864cm3
> (Above values are approximations since both have rounded sides)
> 
> Which means that the Eleaf Invoke is the smallest dual 18650 mod by 1.309cm3, a difference which is actually negligible.
> 
> .


Measuring like this just doesn't give an accurate picture because most devices are not a box shape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Don't think I've seen anything smaller than a Minikin by Asmodus. SX Q Mini is compact too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

A proper comparison (by volume) for a few of the mods mentioned, the exact volume is not 100% correct due to the curves. Specs are from FastTech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------

